# [SOLVED] Network stopped working after update

## 3M

We have two identical machines here. After updating one of the machines, the network simply stopped working. At first, it seemed to be an DHCP issue. We simply entered the network information manually and the network worked again. But now, without doing anything, we have no network connection - with or without DHCP.

We tried two kernels so far (Kernel 3.8.13 and Kernel 3.10.25), but the result is the same. The network card is

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5761 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

Any ideas what could cause such problems.Last edited by 3M on Thu Feb 27, 2014 3:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

Run 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 If the interface is listed, what name is assigned to it? 

If the interface appeared in the previous step's output, run 

```
ifconfig
```

 Is the interface listed? If so, the interface has been brought up.

If  the interface has not been brought up, run 

```
ifconfig <interface name> up
```

 Retry 

```
ifconfig
```

 Is the interface now up? 

If up, does the interface have an ipaddress?

----------

## 3M

First of all, thanks for the quick reply!  :Smile: 

"ifconfig -a" and "ifconfig" both list the interface as enp5s0.

If we use DHCP, ifconfig returns

```
enp5s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500 

        inet 169.254.166.235  netmask 255.255.254.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255 

        ether <MY_MAC_ADDRESS>  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet) 

        RX packets 39373563  bytes 21067758733 (19.6 GiB) 

        RX errors 0  dropped 1470  overruns 0  frame 0 

        TX packets 18110079  bytes 5336028576 (4.9 GiB) 

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0 

        device interrupt 17

```

Then we tried to fix it by entering everything manually. ifconfig returned

```

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500 

        inet <MY_IP>  netmask 255.255.254.0  broadcast <MY_BROADCAST>

        ether <MY_MAC_ADDRESS> txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet) 

        RX packets 39373563  bytes 21067758733 (19.6 GiB) 

        RX errors 0  dropped 1470  overruns 0  frame 0 

        TX packets 18110079  bytes 5336028576 (4.9 GiB) 

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0 

        device interrupt 17
```

With that, the network worked again. But then, without further changes, it stopped working several days later.

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> "ifconfig -a" and "ifconfig" both list the interface as enp5s0. 

  This is result of running these commands today?

 *Quote:*   

> eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500 
> 
>         inet <MY_IP>  netmask 255.255.254.0  broadcast <MY_BROADCAST> 
> 
>         ether <MY_MAC_ADDRESS> txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet) 
> ...

 This is the result of running ifconfig the last time the connection worked?

run 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

 then run 

```
 /etc/init.d/net.enp5s0 restart
```

 what was the screen output of each? what is in dmesg for each?

Note that enp5s0 is a udev renamed interface that does not work; eth0 is a kernel named interface that was not renamed and worked once. Run 

```
ls /etc/init.d/net* 
```

 What interfaces are listed? Run 

```
rc-update show | grep -i net
```

 What interfaces should openrc start and in what run levels?  Openrc may be trying to do its own automatic networking as it did when it first appeared.

Suggest obtain a current livecd from sysresccd, ubuntu, fedora, etc, boot it and see if it can use the NIC. Eliminates possible hardware problems if it does

----------

## 3M

Sorry for the confusion with the enp5s0. Since the machine has no network connection, I modified the output of the other machine. It should have been enp5s0 in both cases.

Both outputs are from the machine in its currents state, i.e., without a working network connection.

Restarting enp5s0 results in the following output:

```
* Unmounting network filesystems ...

* Bringing down interface enp5s0

*   Removing addresses

*   <MY_IP>/23

* Bringing up interface enp5s0

*   <MY_IP> ...

*   Adding routes

*      default via <IP_ENDING_IN_254>

* Mounting network filesystems ...
```

dmesg returns:

```
[TIME_STAMP] tg3 0000:05:00.0 enp5s0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex 

[TIME_STAMP] tg3 0000:05:00.0 enp5s0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX

[TIME_STAMP] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp5s0: link becomes ready

[TIME_STAMP] tg3 0000:05:00.0: irq 68 for MSI/MSI-X 

[TIME_STAMP] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp5s0: link is not ready
```

rc-update returns:

```

net.enp5s0 |        default

    net.lo | boot

  netmount |        default
```

I tested the network on Ubuntu, and it works just fine.

----------

## Randy Andy

3M.

Yesterday a new udev update came into the tree (only if you're using unstale arch) and with it a very well written information regarding its migration.

you can find it with the help of eselect news list, its from 2014-02-25  Upgrade to >=sys-fs/udev-210

It will point you to a very good wiki which describes whats needed to fix your problem: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade#udev_208_to_210

If you're not willing to use it, or to migrate, here is a discussion thread around it:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-985050-highlight-.html

Have fun and much success,

Andy.

----------

## 3M

Wow, that worked. 

Thank you very much! And thanks to all of you for the quick replies!

----------

